# Colnago, but what model??



## holdsworthy (Oct 19, 2010)

Check out pics here;

I listed it as a super, but forks look like a 70s International
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625535463498/

TT 53 cm
ST 52 cm
about 19 lbs
026 rear dropouts,

more modern campy groupset ( mirage/ athena I think )


any help on ID really appreciated


----------

